# Time to boycott Google



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I just got a message from Macs Prairie Wings stating the reason that they no longer openly advertise guns or ammo on their website is because Google prohibits open advertising of guns or ammo...... It's still available ...you just have to do a search for it. Apparently other sites that are still doing it are in violation.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I started using Bing a couple of years ago. Google is an Obama backer, anti gun, pro gay, pro abortion etc. At least that was the impression I got from news sources.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Bing here too.


----------



## brentbullets (Nov 1, 2010)

Bing here also.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I tried Bing, but it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't pretend to understand the politics of Google or any of these search engines. But the other day I was looking or dome stuff on a PC computer ( usually use an old I Pad) and the darned thing kept switching from Google to ASK to BING and done other darned thing. Drove me nuts to the point I almost considered putting it out of misery with the .300, but then remembered I had given it to one of the elk hunting grandkids. 
Yep, I'm very computer illiterate, but I still think if you want to painlessly find something without getting a lot of what look like mini search engines and stuff I'm too dumb yo understand IMO Google is so far ahead of this competition there is no contest. Having said that, when I'm on a plain Internet thing I tend to use whatever my rand kids have left the thing on. But between google maps and wnen you simply " Google" something, for an old fossil who is too old to learn, it can't be beat!
From the original post, I'm not sure what the problem is!? Do they not allow gun parts or gun sales or something? Like E Bay and others? My attitude is always " screw em- they mown the website, they make the rules.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

HH I think the problem is if you search for gun related information they are not going to find it for you. They are not going to advertise guns or ammo as I understand. It's their business they can do what they want, but it's my computer and I'll choose to use a different search engine even if google is superior.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Not to defend or castigate Google, but couldn't sleep last nite and wanted a part for the AR15. A chart bar tender so my fat fingers can grab it despite a fairly bulbous scope objective. Maybe you can suggest one, Bruce.
What I was going to,say I googled it and got all kinds of,returns for,aftermarket stuff, uppers, lowers, different calipers, lists of sales places. The googled scoops for,AR15's as there was a nice compact 2-10 I saw at the gun show,this,weekend but couldn't remember the name or model. Came right up,with a huge list of similar ones. 
So played around searching for stuff, even found an odd ball part for,an ancient .32 redirect my grandfather bough in 1907 of $7.00 when he homesteader.
I read the original posts, but still didn't understand what some companies, or was it 
Google, that were doing something but was illegal. Just curious.
Bruc, is there an ambidextrous charge bar extender for the AR? A friend has one on the left side, but I'd still prefer to yank it from the right. I've joined the 21 century but am new to,ARs but ( you'll be proud of me!) I even sort of,seriously looks at suppresses at the weekend gun show! :sniper:


----------

